# dotmod 300w boxmod



## incredible_hullk (27/1/17)

hey vendors

anyone bringing the mod below in

tagging @Maxxis @Frostbite


----------



## Frostbite (27/1/17)

Check Vapejunction.co.za they might still have one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/1/17)

Frostbite said:


> Check Vapejunction.co.za they might still have one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thx @Frostbite ...got the blue that i wanted ...gold 75w inbound from u


----------



## PistolJay (7/2/17)

Hey man, theecigstore has stock in blue 

https://www.theecigstore.co.za/MAT145/dotBox 300W
____________________________________________________
Lol nvm, see you sorted out

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

